# Password manager online service



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I have lots of website registrations (portal, forum, mails etc)...and I need a online service manager where I can store my credentials.

2 important points:
1) the website should be secure enough that even hacking cannot break it
2) the stored credentials shud be in encrypted form.

Feasible ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2015)

Lastpass


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Lastpass



Trial version ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2016)

Lastpass basic version with google 2step authentication.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Trial version ?



its full fledged for desktops. on mobile it needs purchase.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2016)

Why not try Keepass and then sync the encrypted password db file to your phone/email?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why not try Keepass and then sync the encrypted password db file to your phone/email?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk



Password manager *online *service .


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

Been using Lastpass premium for almost 2 years now. Works well and satisfied with their service.
$9.99 per year is worth it for their services.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 7, 2016)

Even after their acquisition by LogMeIn? I'm not going to renew my subscription which is ending this month. Tried Enpass but it's not as polished as Lastpass plus has no second factor authentication. So I'll continue with my search for a Lastpass alternate.


----------



## MAVADO (Feb 7, 2016)

Last Pass. Using it for 3 years now. No problems.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Even after their acquisition by LogMeIn? I'm not going to renew my subscription which is ending this month. Tried Enpass but it's not as polished as Lastpass plus has no second factor authentication. So I'll continue with my search for a Lastpass alternate.


Nothing has changed really. Just because logmein acquired doesn't mean they become vulnerable all of a sudden.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2016)

when a s/w company is acquired by another, it does not mean a radical change in the code of the product from the acquired company. it means a shake up in the management and administrative functioning. especially if the acquired company is already a good product company.


----------



## shijilt (Feb 23, 2016)

What about google ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2016)

shijilt said:


> What about google ?


The one in Chrome isn't really a password manager per se. It only works with chrome. Other browsers like firefox also have such a manager


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2016)

So I can completely trust Lastpass security and can use it to store banking passwords also ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> So I can completely trust Lastpass security and can use it to store banking passwords also ?



i dont trust anything/anyone with my banking passwords. 

i have them in my head.


----------

